# Please explain 'pure wool' vs 'polyster mix' suits



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

I need to understand the differences that exist in cloth quality.

Please explain the tangible, noticeable differences between a 100% wool suit and a 25% wool 75% polyester mix suit.

Please tell me why I would prefer a suit of pure wool.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

The major, major difference is that polyester one will not breathe as well, so you will feel hotter, more uncomfortable and sweatier.

Also, the polyster will tend to feel harsher and the very cheap ones tend to look a bit shiny.

Seriously, avoid.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

rp.:

From The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes:

The most practical suit fabric is wool since it breathes and holds it's shape well. Wool has the advantages of good absorption, and warmth, and the disadvantages of its tendency to shrink and have no resistance to moths. 

It may be blended with other fibers. 

Polyester/Wool blends are more resistant to abrasion and wrinkles, but 100% Polyester does not breathe. 

Lightweight cottons, silks, linens and rayon are good for warm weather climates or summer, but they wrinkle more easily and won't hold up to dry cleaning as well as wool.

Wool has the advantages of good absorption, and warmth, and the disadvantages of a tendency to shrink and have no resistance to moths. It may be blended with other fibers.

*A blend* is a yarn or a fabric that is made up of more than one fiber. In blended yarns, two or more different types of staple fibers are twisted or spun together to form the yarn. Examples of a typical blended yarn or fabric is polyester/cotton. 

Blending of different fibers is done to enhance the performance and improve the aesthetic qualities of the fabric. Fibers are selected and blended in certain proportions so the fabric will retain the best characteristics of each fiber. Blending can be done with either natural or manufactured fibers, in a variety of combinations and percentages. 

For example, polyester is the most blended manufactured fiber. Polyester fiber is strong, resists shrinkage, stretching and wrinkles, is abrasion resistant and is easily washable. Blends of 50 to 65% polyester with cotton can give these properties to the cotton garment. 

And, blends of polyester (45 to 55%) and worsted wool creates a fabric which retains the beautiful drape and feel of 100% wool, while the polyester adds durability and resistance to wrinkles.

One caveat to bring to your attention: :icon_smile_big: 

*Deuteronomy 22:11 *"You must not wear clothing made with wool and linen meshed together." 

Also *Leviticus* *19:19* "&#8230;and you must not wear a garment made of two different kinds of fabric."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Materials are divided between natural fibers and synthetic. 

Prior to WW2 we had rubber, a fascinating product that inspired at least one South American attempt to create a new republic. When much of the Asian rubber producing areas were conquered by Japan, it started a rush to create synthetic alternatives. Ironically these were largely petroleum based, a product the Axis had to largely synthesise. 

Post WW2 saw the rapid introduction of nylon, plastics etc. The rational in blends is to gain the superior tensile strength of the synthetic, while retaining the drape, breathability, insulation,sheen etc of the natural material. Think of a large pile of sycamore leafs raked up in your grandmother's yard. A delight to the senses, but time, wind and grandchildren playing in them will scatter the pile and you have to pay to have them raked up again. Now get one of those nylon cargo nets and secure it over the leaf midden. 

It still looks,feels and smells pretty nice. Not quite as much fun to jump into, a little stiffer, not quite as aesthetically pleasing but the leafpiles last longer if nobody cares enough to care for them with diligence. Eventually the landscaper is using more and more cargo nets, from 5% to just control excess leaf scatter to 75% because it's cheaper to buy nets than gather leafs and your grandmother maybe isn't around to remember the price comparison and the grandkid's own children don't appreciate a pure pile of sycamore leafs anymore.


----------



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

Andy said:


> *Leviticus* *19:19* "&#8230;and you must not wear a garment made of two different kinds of fabric."


Wow!!!! No less than the Lord God Almighty has spoken out against the cotton/poly blend?!?!?!?

Of course, now all my cashmere must be 100% cashmere as well.

I better warn my wife we're gonna need a second mortgage.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

We need a Theology PhD like Alanc to confirm this but I am reasonably certain that wearing a polyester suit would doom you to the 4th concentric circle of Sartorial Hell.

The simpler version...


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

Andy said:


> rp.:
> 
> *Deuteronomy 22:11 *"You must not wear clothing made with wool and linen meshed together."


Uh oh...It's over, I'm going to hell. I just bought a Corneliani 52% Linen, 48% Virgin Wool blend. Maybe I should have gone for the 52% Cotton, 25% Linen 23% Silk blend in the same color, style and price after all.

Well, at least I'll be able to stay cool in that suit. ;-)


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

I think in the New Testament, Director's cut it tells us

Textiles I:3-5 "Hear me now, thou may mix natural fibers but damnation awaits thee who shall mix Polyester with that which I have made"

Alan? Can we get a ruling, this is important.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

> While it is not a sin to own such products, it is recommended that you buy the best quality that you can afford. Your appearance should honor God. Cheap imitations, either in clothing or one's character, do not. If you buy quality clothing, you are setting an example. If this example extends to your conduct, you are representing the lifestyle of a quality Christian. That honors both yourself and God.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

Many observant Jews follow this rule and do not wear garments made with a blend of linen and wool. Polyester is fine though since it's not really a fabric :devil:


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

EL72 said:


> Many observant Jews follow this rule and do not wear garments made with a blend of linen and wool. Polyester is fine though since it's not really a fabric :devil:


AAAC - bringing an end to religious wars through divine sartorial truth.

Amen


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, there's cheap and nasty polywool and then there's the golden fleese of fine wool. It's the difference of Kenneth Cole shoes and Kiton shoes. Or the difference in Men's Wearhouse and Bergdorf Goodman Men.


----------



## undarted (Jul 5, 2005)

I laughed when I read that nonsense, obviously the commentator didn't take into account the context:

9 Do not plant two kinds of seed in your vineyard; if you do, not only the crops you plant but also the fruit of the vineyard will be defiled.

10 Do not plow with an ox and a donkey yoked together.

11 Do not wear clothes of wool and linen woven together.

12 Make tassels on the four corners of the cloak you wear.

(Deut. 9-12)

There's a point being made here, regarding a specific group of people. The point is pretty obvious.

Unless one believe the point applies to himself, one has nothing to worry (or joke) about.

Where there is no law, there is no sartorial sin. But wearing polyester is still an abomination of good taste. Just kidding. Not really.


----------



## lakewolf (Aug 6, 2006)

I avoid anything with poliester on it, for two simple and practical reasons...

1st the poliester is not soft at the touch
2nd when I wear something with poliester on it the sweat tends to stink more...

this applies to anything... shirts cotton/poly or suits wool/poly...

pure poliester is even worse...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Chuck Franke said:


> I think in the New Testament, Director's cut it tells us
> 
> Textiles I:3-5 "Hear me now, thou may mix natural fibers but damnation awaits thee who shall mix Polyester with that which I have made"
> 
> Alan? Can we get a ruling, this is important.


That's how my translation of Textiles I:3-5 reads as well.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

And while making your coat of many colours save the down from any geese who fled the other thread for insulation at night and horn from the ram to scatter the Philistines dumb enough to face Jan Libourel with a slingshot.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JMatt said:


> Wow!!!! No less than the Lord God Almighty has spoken out against the cotton/poly blend?!?!?!?
> 
> Of course, now all my cashmere must be 100% cashmere as well.
> 
> I better warn my wife we're gonna need a second mortgage.


Remember, God will provide!


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

Aside from the qualities of the fabric itself, you should consider that higher-quality shirts, suits, etc are not made of polyester. Features on a shirt like single-needle stitching (which is more durable) will not be found on polyester shirts.

-- Mike


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

My biggest complaint on polyester is that is ages far more rapidly than natural fabrics (one reason not to waste fine tailoring on it). That being said, I do have some outerwear that is cotton/polyester microfiber or wool/polyester microfiber that has a very nice hand and has lasted quite well, and is additionally quite water resistant and breathable.

alaric


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

lakewolf said:


> I avoid anything with poliester on it...


I think we should give technical vestments a pass.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

All very entertaining. I managed to find some useful knowledge in there, too!

So can someone please explain to me why I should purchase a 100% wool suit over a poly/wool mix? 

Why will I be glad for buying the 100% wool?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

rp. said:


> All very entertaining. I managed to find some useful knowledge in there, too!
> 
> So can someone please explain to me why I should purchase a 100% wool suit over a poly/wool mix?
> 
> Why will I be glad for buying the 100% wool?


In a nutshell if well cared for (stored properly, etc.) a wool suit will hold up better. Wool is softer and will drape better. It is a natural fiber therefore will adapt over time to your body whereas polyster will not be so kind. I can see polyester/synthetic for something like a windbreaker however a suit is meant to be worn differently. Drape, texture and overall feel should be such that you and the suit move as one.


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

I think a polyester/wool suit might be the perfect accompaniment for the smart loafers you wore with your dinner jacket. I am confident that you will derive no benefit from a better suit.

Aus


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

JMatt said:


> Wow!!!! No less than the Lord God Almighty has spoken out against the cotton/poly blend?!?!?!?
> 
> Of course, now all my cashmere must be 100% cashmere as well.
> 
> I better warn my wife we're gonna need a second mortgage.


Though I know you're just looking for a scriptural basis to buy 100% cashmere, truth is that casmere is still wool, so a blend with other wools is acceptable under Torah.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Chuck Franke said:


> We need a Theology PhD like Alanc to confirm this but I am reasonably certain that wearing a polyester suit would doom you to the 4th concentric circle of Sartorial Hell.


I think the mere act of wearing the suit is sufficient hell itself.


----------



## GMF (Jun 28, 2006)

rip said:


> Though I know you're just looking for a scriptural basis to buy 100% cashmere, truth is that casmere is still wool, so a blend with other wools is acceptable under Torah.


Cashmere = goat
Wool = sheep


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

Aus_MD said:


> I think a polyester/wool suit might be the perfect accompaniment for the smart loafers you wore with your dinner jacket. I am confident that you will derive no benefit from a better suit.
> 
> Aus


Thank you for remembering the duck billed loafers - my first ever thread on this forum.

You might be pleased to hear that I have done away with the loafers and splashed out on some rather nice Charles Tyrwhitt patent evening shoes.










Much better, I hope you'll agree.


----------



## Aus_MD (Nov 2, 2005)

Very pleased. I think that Andy should chalk this up as a small victory for the forum, given your earlier vehemence against traditional footwear. Every soul saved is a small victory.:icon_smile_wink: 

So, to address your question, the compositon of a fabric affects its tactile qualities, the way it conforms to your body, its comfort, its appearance and its wear properties. I am not intrinsically opposed to synthetic fabrics (I prefer bemburg linings to silk) but I believe that the more familiar you become with upper-end clothing, the more obvious becomes poor quality and poor fit (and polyester/ wool fabrics are fairly obvious). If the effect of your appearance on others is important to you, then fit and fabric type are probably going to get 'more bang for your buck' than brand name.

Aus


----------



## JMatt (Feb 16, 2006)

GMF said:


> Cashmere = goat
> Wool = sheep


Thanks GMF, I was going to point that out.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2020)

Kav said:


> Materials are divided between natural fibers and synthetic.
> 
> Prior to WW2 we had rubber, a fascinating product that inspired at least one South American attempt to create a new republic. When much of the Asian rubber producing areas were conquered by Japan, it started a rush to create synthetic alternatives. Ironically these were largely petroleum based, a product the Axis had to largely synthesise.
> 
> ...


----------

